# Samba extrem langsam

## Kyle``

Hi 

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter, da hab ich gedacht ich probiers hier einfach noch, ob jemand eine idee hat. 

Also folgendes:

Mein Samba ist extrem langsam. Am Netzwerk allgemein kann es aber eigentlich nicht liegen, da ich per ftp über mein 100mbit netz mit guten 8mbyte/sec. von dem gentoo rechner ziehen kann. Mit samba erreiche ich in beide richtungen nur ca. 100kbyte/sec..

Ich hatte bis vor ca. einem halben Jahr noch debian auf der gleichen kiste laufen und da ging es problemlos. Zuerst dachte ich es liegt vielleicht an der samba version (debian benutze noch die 2.x version). Aber ich habe nun sowohl eine 2.2.x als auch mehrere 3.x probiert und es ist immer das gleiche ergebnis. 

Im Prinzip würde es mich nicht so sehr stören, aber ich habe meine mp3s auf dem gentoo rechner und die kommen eben bei der geringsten stärkeren netzaktivität ins stocken. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Drucker der auch an dem gentoo rechner hängt. Der ist unter windows eigentlich unbenutzbar, da es immer gute 40 sekunden braucht bis man auf ihm drucken kann...

Hier meine samba config:

```

[global]

   workgroup = workgroup

   server string = goofy-samba %v

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   security = SHARE

   map to guest = Bad User

   log level = 1

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   max xmit = 65535

   deadtime = 15

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 IPTOS_LOWDELAY

   dns proxy = No

   printer admin = @adm

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

   browseable = No

[Mp3]

   path = /opt/mp3

   read only = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printer

   path = /var/spool/samba

   guest ok = Yes

   printable = Yes

   browseable = No

```

Ich habe daran auch schon ziemlich viel rumprobiert, aber da das alles keinen erfolg hatte, denke ich das es daran eventuell gar nicht liegt.

An was könnte das liegen ?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das du die optionen "max xmit" und "socket options" auch schonmal weggelassen hast, bzw mit den default werten probiert hast. Bei mir ist z.B max xmit = 16644 steht zwar nicht in der doku aber laut swat ist es der default wert.

Wenn du billige netzwerkkarten benutzt (Realtek) dann kann es auch ganz nützlich sein im windows den betriebsmodus auf 100Mbit Full duplex festzulegen. Normalerweise sollten die dinger selber merken wie man sie betreiben will, aber ich hab schon viel zu oft erlebt das sie es eben nicht merken. Wobei das problem dabei nie auf ein spezielles protokoll beschränkt war.

----------

## Kyle``

Jo die hatte ich auch schon mal weggelassen. 

In der Gentoo Kiste steckt eine 3Com-karte und in meiner windows kiste eine smc karte...(ich hab grad mal die smc auf 100mbit/full gestellt aber brachte auch nichts). 

Ich hab auf meiner google-suche einen forenbeitrag gefunden in dem gesagt wurde man könnte mit dem command "mii-tool" sehen welche geschwindigkeit der controller in der linux kiste hat. Bei mir bekommte ich aber nur die fehlermeldung:

```

[goofy]~:mii-tool

  No MII transceiver present!.

```

vielleicht noch jemand eine idee (ich häng mich an jeden strohhalm)  :Wink: 

edit: muss dazu sagen, dass ich an die windows kiste noch nie gedacht habe, weil ich an der ja nichts geändert habe...

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

wenn du mit anderen protokollen eine ordentliche geschwindigkeit hinbekommst, kann es nicht an den netzwerkkarten liegen. (btw: der häufigste fehler ist hier, dass full-duplex eingeschaltet ist und die karte an einem hub hängt. mit half-duplex funktioniert es dann...)

wenn es unter debian so toll geklappt hat: hast du die config von damals noch?

mal noch ein schuß ins blaue: welche use-flags hast du benutzt?

wie hoch ist die prozessorlast auf dem gentoo-rechner, wenn du von deinem windows-rechner via samba darauf zugreifst?

ich drück' die daumen   :Smile: 

lorenz

----------

## Kyle``

die debian config hab ich bereits probiert - leider das gleiche.

use flags: 

USE="cups foomaticdb ppds ssl nls maildir png gd gdbm berkdb mysql apache2 libwww imap pam sasl dcpd"

fehlt da was entscheidendes ?

die prozessorlast steigt nicht merklich an ( das hatte ich auch schon in einem anderen forum gelesen und gleich geschaut ob das vielleicht bei mir das problem ist )

----------

## Kyle``

hab nun noch ein paar sachen ausprobiert und nun bekomme ich auch manchmal fehlermeldungen.

Aber leider finde ich dazu  nichts...

Weiß jemand was das sein könnte ?

```

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]: [2004/10/08 11:00:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]: [2004/10/08 11:00:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket_data(430)

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]:   write_socket_data: write failure. Error = Connection reset by peer

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]: [2004/10/08 11:00:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(455)

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]:   write_socket: Error writing 4 bytes to socket 23: ERRNO = Connection reset by peer

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]: [2004/10/08 11:00:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647)

Oct  8 11:00:34 goofy smbd[22448]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

```

----------

## boris64

hi,

hast du mittlerweile eine lösung gefunden?

ich habe scheinbar ein ähnliches (das gleiche problem?).

samba ist gähnend langsam, unterbricht auch ab und zu einfach dateitransfers (arg, ich seh dann immer nur noch "stalled" im konqueror).

alles andere funktioniert einwandfrei, http, ftp, iperf, wasauchimmer (...)

ich weiss leider auch nicht mehr weiter, vom vielen .log-wälzen

wird einem ja ganz schwindelig  :Razz: 

----------

## Kyle``

ups hatte das topic ganz vergessen. Naja falls es dich interessiert - ich hab immer noch keine lösung.  Ich glaub inzwischen daran, dass es einfach daran liegt, dass sich gentoo nicht mit der hardware verträgt bzw. der 2.6er kernel (bei debian hatte ich nur 2.4er)

----------

## Inte

Sehr merkwürdig  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)_

[smbd] getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)_

[smbd] getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)_

[smbd] getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected_

[smbd] Denied connection from  (0.0.0.0)_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)_

[smbd] getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected_

[smbd] Connection denied from 0.0.0.0_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket_data(430)_

[smbd] write_socket_data: write failure. Error = Connection reset by peer_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(455)_

[smbd] write_socket: Error writing 5 bytes to socket 22: ERRNO = Connection reset by peer_

[smbd] [2004/12/11 16:12:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647)_

[smbd] Error writing 5 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)_
```

Laut https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1102609#1102609 soll

```
null passwords = yes
```

helfen. - Mal ausprobieren.

----------

